# Snotel sites?



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

What sites do you use to find the snow level around Glenwood? We are coming there to ski and kayak the end of Feb. and don't see any snotel sites right in that area. Thanks, ron.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

If you want to know the snowpack for the closest skiing to Glenwood check www.*sunlight*mtn.com, if you want to know the flow of the Colorado through Shoshone and Grizzly check the eddyflower link through Mountainbuzz.
Your closest snotel sites are Bison Lake to the north, Beaver Creek/McCoy Park to the East, or McClure Pass to the South. The lower Colorado river valley doesn't usually get that much snow.


----------

